# Downtime Is Driving Me Crazy!!



## Hoc (Apr 19, 2006)

It seems that, over the last few days, 80 percent of the time I try to view the BBS or post, I am getting the message that the server host has placed severe limitations on the server load.  I hope you guys can resolve this soon, as it makes it virtually impossible to follow the boards.

I think this could negatively impact TUG's readership.  I would suggest that, unless the host is accommodating, and quickly, you start looking to move again.  

P.S. -- I got the message again for 20 minutes while trying to post this.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 19, 2006)

You think this stuff's driving YOU crazy?  You should try it from THIS end for a while.

I'm beginning to wonder if the software gives admins preferential treatment and puts us through regardless (??), since I've not received that message lately.   When I try to log in via a generic username I've created for testing purposes, I get it too right now.

The server loads are the highest I've ever seen them right now.  I'd seen values up to 22 or so before, but in the last 15 minutes they're topping 45.  This is the total load on the server, so there's no way for us to tell if we're the ones bogging it down or the other accounts on the server.

This is obviously unacceptable.  Believe me, we are not unaware of the situation and how it impacts our users.


----------



## Cheryl17 (Apr 19, 2006)

Would it be possible to provide us with updates on the issue?


----------



## caribbean (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, at least I am not the only one. Somehow I would think middle of a weekday would be low?? Please keep us up on what is happening. Really irritating.

Thanks,


----------



## Wonka (Apr 19, 2006)

*Maybe TUG should charge by the minute?*

I suppose the increased activity is both good & bad news, no?


----------



## JeffV (Apr 19, 2006)

If Bill wants to keep collecting those membership fees, he should spend some of them.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 19, 2006)

I started at 9 am today and didn't get thru until 3:20 PM.  I have no idea how many times I tried but it is maddening.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Maybe TUG should charge by the minute?*



			
				Wonka said:
			
		

> I suppose the increased activity is both good & bad news, no?



Nope - it's bad, since it doesn't necessarily mean that it's Tuggers creating the activity.  They are looking at the total amount of activity on the server (including other clients) and it means that this server can't handle TUG.



> The server loads are the highest I've ever seen them right now. I'd seen values up to 22 or so before, but in the last 15 minutes they're topping 45. This is the total load on the server, *so there's no way for us to tell if we're the ones bogging it down or the other accounts on the server.*


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 19, 2006)

I never had any problems using the BBS until the last couple of days.  My problem started after a electrical storm in our area (power went off for about 10 minutes).  No problem this morning or any time today accesing the BBS Board.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 19, 2006)

We're all frustrated with what is happening this week. The new server host has some limitations that we didn't expect, even though the proper due diligence was performed before moving to that host.

A solution is being worked out that should be satisfactory for all of us, but like any complex technology solution involving third parties, it won't happen in a matter of hours.

Bill is committed to a viable solution. That solution might come in stages. Doug is the guy that implements it and it will take time to do it, once the solution is agreed to.

Please be patient. I'm sure Doug will share more as soon as it's practical to do so.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 19, 2006)

See Doug's update here.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow.  It seems that we truly are addicted to timesharing.  We can't stay away for a few hours without getting the shakes.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 23, 2006)

This is all double Dutch to me but very interesting to learn more about it. What a pity that I lost my "wooden shoes" but the avatars may show up again one day.  

So far, I have always been able to get in immediately with no error messages. Has it anything to do with being on the West Coast or surfing late at night mainly but still a lot during the day too?

Thanks so much Doug for all you do for us. I really appreciate it very much as I like reading most topics here.  They are very helpful.


----------

